

Free icon set for commercial use (one that you might not have seen before) - jwarzech
http://iconsweets2.com/

======
jwarzech
In hunting for some free icon sets for a project I actually came across one
that I haven't seen before. Looks decent but requires some photoshop work
(mainly changing filters) to modify the colors from the default purple
gradient.

